# Anyone having an issue, not connect to Verizon 4GLTE network



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

First my phone had difficulty using tether.

Today, my Bionic isn't connecting to 4G LTE network.

Is anyone else seeing this issue or has any ideas that I can try to resolve this issue.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm using Pooka's CM9 build and I still can connect to 4G. Might just be in your area maybe. Funny, I only have to drive maybe barely a quarter mile away from home and I barely can sustain a 4G connection, where if I'm at home, full 4G bars. Amazing how all that works and doesn't work.


----------

